
WebKit on specialized devices (like TVs) - randall
http://cdn-0.nflximg.com/us/presentations/htmltvui/html5devconf-2011-09-27/WebKit%20in%20Your%20Living%20Room.pdf
======
randall
Full post- [http://techblog.netflix.com/2012/01/webkit-in-your-living-
ro...](http://techblog.netflix.com/2012/01/webkit-in-your-living-room.html)

